# Need Advice



## sean117Ply (Apr 12, 2007)

Well I have an empty 55g tank with a Rena filstar xp3 canister filter hooked up to it.
I want a fish only with live rock tank (FOWLR). I want it to be as low maintenance as possible. I would only like to be doing water changes monthly.

My questions are:
what hardy nice looking fish can I get that will do nice in a 55g?
Do you have to have a protien skimmer?
How many fish can i have?
and lastly, what other equiptment do I need?

Any other advice is welcome....


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Moved, one for the salties.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you will need to do water changes atleast twice a month, if not every week.
skimmers are needed on a tank this size to take the waste and stuff out the water.
And everything else depends on what you like. are there certain fish that catch your eye? most of thae larger one wont be able to go in your tank, but you can go with smaller to medium sized fish.


----------



## sean117Ply (Apr 12, 2007)

are there certain fish that catch your eye? 


Yeah clownfish (NOT BECAUSE OF NEMO!!!) I love them they are cute and small oh and captive bred so no reef wreking in the wild. Do you keep them? and what fish can you have with them? damsels?

You can probably tell i like small hardy fish!


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd say that with a fish only and good care you could get away without a skimmer. As I generally tell FOWLR enthusiasts, a skimmer will make it much easier.

I'm always a fan of cool gobies and blennies. Any of the shrimp hosts would be fun to watch.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

You'll be fine with a ocellaris clownfish, some gobies, and maybe some damsels. Could you make a list of what you want?


----------

